# Red Eyes?



## Klaivex (Dec 21, 2010)

In the picture of Horus vs The Emperor what is the deal with all the red eyes. Horus has them on his armor and there is a big one on the wall so i thought it was probably just a chaos thing but Sanguinius has a few himself? 

Is that just a primarch decoration? Or just an artist's interpretation?


----------



## BlackGuard (Sep 10, 2010)

To my understanding originally Horus had the "Eye of Terra", the ever watchful eye of the Imperial homeworld.

The red eye you are seeing is the Eye of Horus. Its still used, in different designs, by the Black Legion in the 41k. Its one of Horus' ways of showing that he was the True Master of Mankind.


----------



## Klaivex (Dec 21, 2010)

BlackGuard said:


> To my understanding originally Horus had the "Eye of Terra", the ever watchful eye of the Imperial homeworld.
> 
> The red eye you are seeing is the Eye of Horus. Its still used, in different designs, by the Black Legion in the 41k. Its one of Horus' ways of showing that he was the True Master of Mankind.


Why does Sang have them on his armor as well?


----------



## WinZip (Oct 9, 2010)

From what I understand, the Eye was on multiple primarches armour, such as Horus and Sanguinious. the symbol was know as the Eye of Terra and represented that the Primarches and there legions were the Emperors eyes while he was away. The Eye of Terra was not know as the Eye of Horus until Horus turned to Chaos, and used the Eye of Terra as his personal marking, Therefore making the Eye of Terra an evil symbol of Chaos and from then on known as the Eye of Horus.

Hope that wasnt too confusing. lol


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

If you look carefully, the symbols on Sanguinius's armour are not actually eyes. But instead they are blood drops, one of his own personal symbols.

Unlike the eye symbols on Horus, the symbols on Sanguinius taper to a point upwards but not downwards. They remain fat and round, like a tear drop of blood.


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

Ugh....how many times has this been asked?


----------



## Klaivex (Dec 21, 2010)

locustgate said:


> Ugh....how many times has this been asked?


Probably several times but i was not here for them and google kept giving me Egyptian answers about the eye of Horus. Sorry to get you so exacerbated.

Everyone else who had something helpful, I appreciate it.


----------



## Androxine Vortex (Jan 20, 2010)

Klaivex said:


> Why does Sang have them on his armor as well?


I thought that they were the Eye of Horus as well when I first saw it :laugh:


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Bah Darkreever beat me to it


----------



## Engindeer (Dec 1, 2010)

Wait, Horus has the 'Eye of Terra' on his armor, right. And the sons of horus, has the 'eye of horus' on their armor. But when abbadon denounced horus and re-named the legion, the black legion, they still kept their eye iconography, although with the inclusion of an eight-pointed chaos star 

- so what 'eye' do the black legion represent on their armor?


----------



## Emporers Champion (Mar 19, 2009)

I agree with reever, I all ways thought that they were just blood drops on Sang.


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

Engindeer said:


> so what 'eye' do the black legion represent on their armor?


Maybe the "Eye of Chaos"


----------



## Engindeer (Dec 1, 2010)

locustgate said:


> Maybe the "Eye of Chaos"


Yeah well, could be anyones guess...

I particularly despise the idea, presented in various sources, that the traitors are 'mocking' the loyalists by keeping their iconography or warcries from the pre-heresy era. Sometime, somewhere, someone would object to the use of ridiculing iconography. It justs makes the CSM's look juvenile.


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

Engindeer said:


> Yeah well, could be anyones guess...
> 
> I particularly despise the idea, presented in various sources, that the traitors are 'mocking' the loyalists by keeping their iconography or warcries from the pre-heresy era. Sometime, somewhere, someone would object to the use of ridiculing iconography. It justs makes the CSM's look juvenile.


Well the idea of the HH is juvenile. Daddy E scolded Lorgar so he turned to chaos!Daddy E is back at home working on something lets turn to chaos!


----------

